
The Pinnacle of LaTex Demo's - eusebio
https://twitter.com/luismbat/status/1134696299570196480
======
pgtan
Not quite the same, but there is a TeX-Font for the initials:

[https://ctan.org/pkg/yinit](https://ctan.org/pkg/yinit)

